# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  El Segura tiene la mayor reserva de agua de los últimos 30 años

## sergi1907

Los embalses de la cuenca del Segura atraviesan una época dorada con unas reservas desconocidas en los últimos treinta años. Almacenan 779 hectómetros cúbicos y están al 68% de su capacidad total, según datos de la Confederación Hidrográfica. De este volumen hay que descontar 80 hectómetros de embalse muerto. La situación es mejor que la del año pasado por estas fechas, cuando cambió la tendencia y llegaron las lluvias. En aquella ocasión había 628 hectómetros.

Sobre las reservas actuales hay que diferenciar entre los recursos propios del Segura y los procedentes del Trasvase, explicó ayer Joaquín Ezcurra, director técnico de la Confederación. Del total de 779 hectómetros, unos 110 corresponden a los envíos de la cabecera del Tajo. El acueducto va a estar cerrado durante dos meses por obras de reparación, razón por la cual se ha desembalsado el volumen necesario para cubrir las necesidades de este periodo. El embalse del Cenajo, el mayor de la cuenca, contiene en estos momentos 336 hectómetros y está el 77% de su capacidad total, algo inusual desde la década de los 70, precisó Ezcurra.

La cabecera del Tajo también vive una situación extraordinaria de aportaciones si se comparan sus reservas actuales con la escasez de años anteriores. Los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía han aumentado doce hectómetros en la última semana y alcanzan los 1.185, el 47,89% de su capacidad, informó ayer el Ministerio. El embalse de Buendía, en la provincia de Cuenca, almacena 639 hectómetros y está al 38,98%. El de Entrepeñas, en Guadalajara, alcanza los 546 hectómetros, que representa el 65,38%. Hace un año, ambos embalses tenían 720 hectómetros y estaban al 29,1%. En total, la cuenca del Tajo acumula 8.081 hectómetros (el 73,41%).

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=20193

----------


## Luján

> Los embalses de la cuenca del Segura atraviesan una época dorada con unas reservas desconocidas en los últimos treinta años. Almacenan 779 hectómetros cúbicos y están al 68% de su capacidad total, según datos de la Confederación Hidrográfica. De este volumen hay que descontar 80 hectómetros de embalse muerto. La situación es mejor que la del año pasado por estas fechas, cuando cambió la tendencia y llegaron las lluvias. En aquella ocasión había 628 hectómetros.
> 
> Sobre las reservas actuales hay que diferenciar entre los recursos propios del Segura y los procedentes del Trasvase, explicó ayer Joaquín Ezcurra, director técnico de la Confederación. Del total de 779 hectómetros, *unos 110 corresponden a los envíos de la cabecera del Tajo. El acueducto va a estar cerrado durante dos meses por obras de reparación, razón por la cual se ha desembalsado el volumen necesario para cubrir las necesidades de este periodo.* El embalse del Cenajo, el mayor de la cuenca, contiene en estos momentos 336 hectómetros y está el 77% de su capacidad total, algo inusual desde la década de los 70, precisó Ezcurra.
> 
> La cabecera del Tajo también vive una situación extraordinaria de aportaciones si se comparan sus reservas actuales con la escasez de años anteriores. Los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía han aumentado doce hectómetros en la última semana y alcanzan los 1.185, el 47,89% de su capacidad, informó ayer el Ministerio. El embalse de Buendía, en la provincia de Cuenca, almacena 639 hectómetros y está al 38,98%. El de Entrepeñas, en Guadalajara, alcanza los 546 hectómetros, que representa el 65,38%. Hace un año, ambos embalses tenían 720 hectómetros y estaban al 29,1%. En total, la cuenca del Tajo acumula 8.081 hectómetros (el 73,41%).
> 
> http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion.php?c=detalle&pg=0&localizacion=Noti  cias de prensa&id=20193


En lo marcado en negrita está la respuesta a la pregunta de por qué se está sacando agua de Entrepeñas y Buendía para el trasvase ahora mismo en pleno invierno.

----------


## Salut

Uff... 779 - 80 - 110 = 589 hm3 para el _Sistema Cuenca_...

A duras penas, reservas para un añito  :Frown: 

Y eso en máximos historicos!!

----------


## perdiguera

> Uff... 779 - 80 - 110 = 589 hm3 para el _Sistema Cuenca_...
> 
> A duras penas, reservas para un añito 
> 
> Y eso en máximos historicos!!


Eso sería cierto si no lloviese más en toda la cuenca en un año y las fuentes y manantiales tampoco aportaran agua a los ríos durante ese tiempo.
No hay que echar las campanas al vuelo pero si podemos decir que la situación es muy buena.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Luján




> unos 110 corresponden a los envíos de la cabecera del Tajo. El acueducto va a estar cerrado durante dos meses por obras de reparación, razón por la cual se ha desembalsado el volumen necesario para cubrir las necesidades de este periodo


Tarde o temprano uno se entera de las razones, si está cerrado y se envia agua ahora, puede que con una primavera "decente" podramos salvar la cara de Entrepeñas, porque buendía ya la tiene salvada... 1 hm3 para su máximo del año pasado!!!

No obstante se ha almacenado en Alarcón mas supongo que para tener repartida el agua. Arreglarán supongo el tramo entre Alarcón y el Talave primero, y así cuando estén liados con la Bujeda-Alarcón, poder trasvasar desde Alarcón, de todas formas tienen agua para regar lo que el año pasado que usaron 95 hm3, aunque ya sabemos que ahora estarán a tope y mas porque no puedan...

Como bien decis Perdiguera y Salut, siendo máximos y solo hay para un año, eso quiere decir que algo no cuadra allí, porque los embalses sobre todo como el cenajo y Fuensanta se hacen mas hiperanuales para retener agua para varios años, y si solo hay para uno, es que las necesidades no estan muy de acuerdo con las realidades. Vamos digo yo...

Pero mientras lleguen los problemas, disfrutemos de las estampas de la naturaleza en su mayor explendor. La fuensanta al borde de su 80% histórico, un cenajo que se mantiene en un gran nivel que con un poco de suerte y lo que suelte después la Fuensanta lo podamos ver al 90%, la Pedrera ya batió su propio record de nuevo y esperate... Los pequeños yo me quedo con Puentes y si gráfica, de tan solo 2 hm3 ya está en nueve, y como ha ido subiendo poco a poco, su media de los 5 años era de 2 hm3 y ahora vaya estirón que ha pegado. Algeciras parece por las fotos que en medio del desierto ha aparecido un gran lago que está rondando su máximo del año pasado que con suerte este año volverá  a superar.

y dentro de unos meses, puede que haya pecado de optimismo como me paso en Benajeber ( ¿no Luján? jajajaja)... No obstante ya es de record asi que disfrutemos a ver hasta donde llegan... lo mejor inmortalizarlo en fotos para guardarlo en la retina.

Saludos.

----------

